# VC Stardance - can it be installed natural vent without draft hood adapter?



## mikeathens (Dec 30, 2009)

I got a VC Stardance LP circa 2000.  It's currently installed with a flexible SS vent snaked through a larger B-vent (I believe it's a 4" inside a 6" b-vent).  The 4" flex pipe is connected directly to the flue collar.  It goes up about 3 feet, 90 degrees into a very old (like 1870's old) sandstone chimney, 90 degrees up the sandstone chimney, and then out the top of the chimney (outside).  Total chimney height is about 26 feet.

We don't use this thing 'cause I don't trust it, as it's not installed per the manual.  Specifically, the manual requires the use of a "draft hood adapter" for nautral vent  installation.  If I'm reading than manual correctly, this thing shuts off the gas in a down draft situation to prevent CO from entering the room and killing me and everyone else in the house - it appears to be wired to the gas valve in the manual.

Unfortunately, I cannot find one of these things anywhere, apparently due to the closure/change of ownership in VC.

I am not a gas appliance expert, so I don't know if this draft hood adapter is absolutely necessary...can the stove be operated safely without it, or is there a retrofit/aftermarket device that could be used in place of the original VC part if it is absolutely required?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like it's installed as a direct vent, not a b-vent.
Can you take a pic of what you have so we can help you out?


----------



## mikeathens (Dec 30, 2009)

It's actually intended to be installed as "natural vent".  My understanding is that "direct vent" is a concentric venting scheme where combustion exhaust gases exit in the middle duct, and combustion air is supplied through the outer "ring", and "natural vent" would be the equivaent of what we all have on our wood stoves.

In my case, there was an existing b-vent from another appliance, I think 6" OD.  the 3" SS flex pipe was simply fed through the exiting b-vent.  Currently, there is flex pipe connected to the flue collar of the stove, continuous up to it's terminal point past the peak of the roof.

Does that help?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, it sure sounds like a B-vent.
I just read thru the on-line Stardance Natural Vent
installation manual & I can't find any reference to a 
draft hood adapter, so I guess I can't offer you any guidance...


----------



## mikeathens (Dec 30, 2009)

DAKSY...do you know what the draft hood adapter is for?  Am I right on my first post?  From your knowledge of these gas stoves, what do you think of my set-up - basically a pipe connected to the flue collar all the way up to the termination?

BTW, draft hood adapter is specified in the stardace manual, page 21 (of 44) under the heading "Venting System Assembly - Natural Vent".  In my case I have a "liner" insde the b-vent - but with no "draft hood adapter".  It reads as follows:

The Stardance Heater is shipped from the factory as a
Direct Vent Heater. It may be converted to a Natural
Vent heater by installing the Vermont Castings Model
Z31D00 FSDHAG Draft Hood Adapter.

The Stardance Heater is approved for installation as a
Natural Vent. CFM Direct Vent pipe could be used
directly after the Draft Hood Adapter up to the ceiling,
then B-vent pipe must be used. Do not mix types of Bvent
pipe; use components from one maker or the
other. Follow the vent component maker’s instructions
exactly. The heater will also accept standard or
enamelled 7” (150mm) diameter pipe, around the Type
B venting, for decorative purposes only. (Fig. 38)


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike from Athens said:
			
		

> DAKSY...do you know what the draft hood adapter is for?  Am I right on my first post?  From your knowledge of these gas stoves, what do you think of my set-up - basically a pipe connected to the flue collar all the way up to the termination?
> 
> BTW, draft hood adapter is specified in the stardace manual, page 21 (of 44) under the heading "Venting System Assembly - Natural Vent".  In my case I have a "liner" insde the b-vent - but with no "draft hood adapter".  It reads as follows:
> 
> ...



Well, the on-line manual that I found only has 32 pages, so I DEFINTITELY don't have the same one as you do.
The draft hood comes with a spill switch & a wiring harness that should shut the unit off if you have heat or drafting issues.
That being said, why not get the rest of the required DV components & NOT use it as a B-vent?
Probably gonna cost ya $400, but you'll probably NEVER hafta worry about drafting issues,
& as a result, no CO issues either...


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes the draft hood will have a spill switch which shuts off all gas flow if the unit starts drafting into the house. Usually the "draft hood" of a B-vent unit would be where the fireplace exhaust mixes with room air before it goes up the flue, it will pull room air up with it. Similar to what you see on most old water heaters, the exhaust comes out of the top of the heater, and suspended a few inches above is a round hood that catches the exhaust and then the B-Vent attaches to that. I would expect this draft hood kit come with various parts to convert a direct vent unit over to function like B-Vent.

As DAKSY said, why not vent as a direct vent? What size venting does it spec out if installed as direct vent? You might be able to use your existing liner setup and just pull fresh air down the out section between the 3" and 6" liners.


----------

